
Show HN: Fast and Simple Node.js Installer (n.gc.gy) - snek
I found that other node installers didn&#x27;t actually install node (just add repos&#x2F;ppa&#x2F;etc) or had super long urls (or both :O) so I decided to make my own that just does what it says on the tin. Usage is pretty easy, just curl or wget or whatever floats your boat and then bash it.
======
stephenr
> other node installers didn't actually install node (just add repos/ppa/etc)

That's a good thing. Ideally you don't even want an "installer" (if by
installer you mean a shell script) to add a repo. You just want a gpg key
blob/id and a repo URL; OR a "release" package for you distro, which contains
the above and will install them in the correct locations.

This means you get regular updates via eg apt-get upgrade, you can see exactly
what files a package installed (or even will install if you download the
package file first)

Installing software from a shell script like that is a terrible solution quite
frankly. `curl|sudo bash` type things are the marquee tag of the ops world.

------
macdja38
Windows support?

~~~
snek
I was considering doing this but at that point I would have to be doing
annoying analysis of user agents and who is installing node from cmd anyway

